# Wil a SKILL router fit on a Ryobi table ?



## jpxavier (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a SKILL combo (fixed + plunge) router. I am looking for a router table to fit this. I saw a Ryobi router table for $40 on craigslist. 
I was wondering if those table mounts are 'universal'..
appreciate any help, tips.

thanks
Joe


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jpxavier said:


> I have a SKILL combo (fixed + plunge) router. I am looking for a router table to fit this. I saw a Ryobi router table for $40 on craigslist.
> I was wondering if those table mounts are 'universal'..
> appreciate any help, tips.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe - If your looking for the mounting holes to match, probably not. Very easy to drill them yourself though. Just use the plastic base plate off your SKIL, check the stickys on this forum for complete instructions. The bigger issue may be whether or not your router fits under the Ryobi table and allows full travel of the depth. Table may need to be mounted on boards or something to jack it up some.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum.

I agree with John....


----------

